# A trip around Bavaria (End of Romantic road)



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Put together this short video of a scooter ride around southern Bavaria at the end of Romantic road. To be honest the Romantic Road was a complete disappointment. The only town worth seeing is Rothenberg but its not worth a big detour so see if your passing. The rest of it all the way down to the Fussen area is dull and too much traffic.

We stayed a few days on a nice little free stellplatz at Peiting about 20 miles north of Fussen. By a swimming pool. The main roads are busy but there are a few great little back roads along the river Lech. Lake Forggensee near Fussen is stunning. The whole area at the bottom end is just lovely. Great open fields and spaces with no uniformity. Its like riding through the fields on the back road (well it is really)

Soz about the music


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I agree Barry

We drove it a few years ago (in our Aston don't you know!) and it was only the last bit towards Fussen that provided some wow factor. 

I thought for one second that you were going to drive into the water off that slipway...now that would have been worth watching!! Did you take your kayak with you for the lake?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I agree Barry
> 
> We drove it a few years ago (in our Aston don't you know!) and it was only the last bit towards Fussen that provided some wow factor.
> 
> ...


Its a pity I didnt leave the sound on as Mrs D was screaming when I shot towards the lake.

Never got the Kayak out there but hopefully will today on Lake Constance where we are now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Luferly, liked the music as well.

Are you taking pictures of the Stellplätze your staying on Barry. 

The video´s that followed yours showed Stellplätze we would never dream of stopping at, don´t think you would either.

Bodensee, Mmmm one of those tourist places.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Michele photographs the van everywhere we stop Jan.

Bodensee was kind of on our route out of Germany anyway so we thought we would spend a few days there and I finally got to Kayak the Great Lake yesterday (well not all of it obviously). It's so massive it even has a bit of a swell like the sea. 

It's not packed that much with tourists though. As said before most of the traffic here is local. It's busy, very busy but there were only three vans in the stellplatz at Bodmen last night but heavy commuter traffic from 6;30am which has all but stopped now.

I like Germany but u won't miss the traffic and I'm looking forward to getting lost in France.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Bit of a job putting little roads through mountains :frown2:

The roads in this country are used by traffic coming from the country's surrounding it, we are in the middle/hub of the big roundabout.


----------

